# Rudge and Rixie bike?



## vrod (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a Rudge? The guy said it is a post war 40's English racing bike. It is in rough conditon.
Also any info on a Rixie? It is a mens 3 speed, goldish color, luggage rack, tire pump, hand brakes and painted fenders.
Thanks for any information.
Doug


----------



## gbalke (Jul 3, 2008)

vrod said:


> Has anyone heard of a Rudge? The guy said it is a post war 40's English racing bike. It is in rough conditon.
> Also any info on a Rixie? It is a mens 3 speed, goldish color, luggage rack, tire pump, hand brakes and painted fenders.
> Thanks for any information.
> Doug




Doug,

The Rudge is just one of many English 3 speed bicycles manufactured in Britian. Follow the link below to learn more about this bike and others:

http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html

Gary


----------



## 1925Humber (Jul 8, 2008)

*Rudge*

Hi , if it is any help, the red hand is a symbol of Ulster, in Ireland. Indeed the Rudge Ulster was a successful 500cc four valve single cylinder motorcycle in the 1930's. My late father had three of their motorcycles.from a teenager,right up until his death. I still have his "Johnny Rudge " lapel badge. 
I believe the bikes were all made in Coventry, England  originally.

                         Jim.


----------



## HowieBikeman (Jul 10, 2008)

I think you have enough information about the Rudge but if you need more you can contact me by phone 303/828-4520.  The Rixe was produced in Germany.  It was distributed in the USA by Victoria Distributors of Lancaster, PA.  My former company (West Coast Cycle Supply Co of Los Angeles) also distributed some Rixe bicycles (but only racing and tandem models).
Sincerely, Howie Cohen


----------



## saxman (Feb 28, 2009)

My first non-American Baloon bicycle was a Raleigh Rudge, which my parents bought used in 1960. I put several thousand miles on that bicycle before it was stolen in late Fall, 1963. My third and current bicycle is a ten speed Rixie, that I bought used in 1970 for $25.00. It was missing the front derailer, and the rear derailer was a Simplex, that was on it's last legs. I swapped them out for Huret Alvit front, and a Shimano rear. The front chainwheels are 50/52 tooth, but I just got a smaller one from my brother, and am going to see if I can free up the frozen mounting bolts, and install that.It also had no fenders when I bought it. I had a seo of plastic ones on it for about ten years, but they finally died. Here again, my brother to my rescue. He came up with a pair of chrome fenders that fit, and look right for the period.


----------



## Glacier Eagle (Oct 26, 2018)

vrod said:


> Has anyone heard of a Rudge? The guy said it is a post war 40's English racing bike. It is in rough conditon.
> Also any info on a Rixie? It is a mens 3 speed, goldish color, luggage rack, tire pump, hand brakes and painted fenders.
> Thanks for any information.
> Doug[/QUOTE
> When I was Growing up my dad had a bike shop it was during the late 1950's through the late 1960's and he sold Raleigh as well as Schwin just like everyone else, but he wad the only dealer of the West German made Rixie Bikes for the entire East central part of Indiana. And I only had Rixie's! Because they cool because they were different in subtle ways. One of the coolest things were the brakes on the front and rear of the bicycle. Back then normal bicycles had Center pull brakes or possibly coaster brakes on the back. At this bicycle had a coaster brake in the back as well as hand brakes but the way they were made was unique. The brakes were set up on the fenders above the tire with a hydraulic cylinder actuated buy a metal cable and if so under it would be pushed down with a rubber pad on to the top of the tire stopping you instantly I made a mistake one time of pulling the front hand brakes first only to discover that I was now in the ground in front of my bicycle, it was quite a surprise for an 11 year old boy


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 26, 2018)

A Rudge of that period would typically have a badge like this.....





A chain set like this.....




And always an 'aero' fork crown, not always with a chrome cover.....




Hope that helps with I.D.;  a 40's sporting Rudge is a great machine to ride, I have one myself.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 26, 2018)

D'oh! Always read date of first post before answering!


----------



## Oilit (Oct 26, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> D'oh! Always read date of first post before answering!



I like your pictures anyway! Thanks for posting!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 26, 2018)

Me too. I have a Rudge frame with very nice paint, chrome etc. that will make a nice rider when I get the house projects caught up. (as in never...)


----------

